# Wow, I just figured this out.



## BB1337 (Apr 9, 2010)

In 2:22 on Here Comes The Sun, if you listen closely George Harrison says 'It seels like years since it's been here.'


----------



## Morroke (Apr 9, 2010)

Wait.

What.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

something about a song and seals and decapitating people :\


----------



## BB1337 (Apr 9, 2010)

I guess he couldn't choose seems or feels so the combination was seels.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 9, 2010)

So?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> So?


 
I think he wants to fuck you now.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 9, 2010)

ooookay


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 9, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I think he wants to fuck you now.



o murr.

It sounds more like "seems" to me, but it could also sound like seels, but since it's FAF we'll decide he was saying seals and he had a seal fursona and OMG HE WAS A FURRY, OR MAYBE HIS FURSONA WAS A PIGGY BECAUSE THERE WAS THAT SONG ABOUT PIGGIES, IT WAS A HIDDEN MESSAGE.


----------



## BB1337 (Apr 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> o murr.
> 
> It sounds more like "seems" to me, but it could also sound like seels, but since it's FAF we'll decide he was saying seals and he had a seal fursona and OMG HE WAS A FURRY, OR MAYBE HIS FURSONA WAS A PIGGY BECAUSE THERE WAS THAT SONG ABOUT PIGGIES, IT WAS A HIDDEN MESSAGE.



I epic loled.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

Deep. This reminds me of this time when me and my friends had this feverish conversation with this obsessed hippie about the paul is dead thing.

PAUL IS DEAD PAUL IS DEAD I BURIED PAUL PAUL IS DEAD HIS REAL NAME IS BILLY SHEARS


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Deep. This reminds me of this time when me and my friends had this feverish conversation with this obsessed hippie about the paul is dead thing.
> 
> PAUL IS DEAD PAUL IS DEAD I BURIED PAUL PAUL IS DEAD HIS REAL NAME IS BILLY SHEARS



Holy shit it's you.

Welcome back.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Holy shit it's you.
> 
> Welcome back.



PAUL IS THE CORPSE ABBEY ROAD

ABBEY ROAD PAUL IS DEAD

Hey boss yeah it's me. Hi.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> PAUL IS THE CORPSE ABBEY ROAD
> 
> ABBEY ROAD PAUL IS DEAD
> 
> Hey boss yeah it's me. Hi.



It was pretty clever though. Hey lets put hidden messages in songs so people scratch up all their albums trying to play them backwards so then they have to buy new ones.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 9, 2010)

???


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> It was pretty clever though. Hey lets put hidden messages in songs so people scratch up all their albums trying to play them backwards so then they have to buy new ones.



I made a video when I was a kid of me singing "Stairway to heaven" backwards into a tape recorder i.e. sweet satan put me in a woodshed to make me sad satan w/e and then we "reversed" the recording, causing the Led Zeppelin version of stairway to heaven to play, complete with drums and guitars and everything.

Funny stuff.


----------

